# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Mmowned youtube channel

## eti-enne02

What if Mmowned had a Youtube channel(fully custumized and great looking) to post the latest exploits/hacks and at the same time generating some good advertising.

By fully custumized and great looking I mean having a desing for the channel(using this guide can be useful:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvY-_...l_page]YouTube - Make a Youtube Wallpaper)

for the channel desing you could ask mmowned members creativity!

----------


## Greed

Personally I dont see the use, there is no need to advertise. When you type in WoW Exploits or Hacks MMowned is up there already. And no need to post them on youtube anyway, most are scams.

----------


## Mr. Moose

I don't think Youtube supports hacks and exploits...

I think we'd be banned pretty quick...correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## Obama

Just post your videos on the forum along with your exploits/hacks/etc... 

There may be some channels but I don't see an official one coming. 

Plus, all the videos would be taken down cause the game belongs to Blizzard.

----------


## Parog

> I don't think Youtube supports hacks and exploits...
> 
> I think we'd be banned pretty quick...correct me if I'm wrong.


Actually DamnCheater has had 95% of their subscribers come from youtube videos. 

They used the launch of darkfall, where about 5% of the people could play, to post videos of people hacking and showing the hack in action, and it just caught like fire. 

Why not do raids of flyhack trial accounts on orgrimmar in every server, showing people that this kind of site IS indeed legit and is not a scam.

The reason the rest of the people playing wow never visited this website is not because they don't know the exploits are not there, it's because they are afraid of getting keylogged / scammed. 

There DEFINITELY is something we could do with youtube, but the biggest role would be users catching people or events making users do forum posts complaining about cheaters.

----------


## eti-enne02

> Actually DamnCheater has had 95% of their subscribers come from youtube videos. 
> 
> They used the launch of darkfall, where about 5% of the people could play, to post videos of people hacking and showing the hack in action, and it just caught like fire. 
> 
> Why not do raids of flyhack trial accounts on orgrimmar in every server, showing people that this kind of site IS indeed legit and is not a scam.
> 
> The reason the rest of the people playing wow never visited this website is not because they don't know the exploits are not there, it's because they are afraid of getting keylogged / scammed. 
> 
> There DEFINITELY is something we could do with youtube, but the biggest role would be users catching people or events making users do forum posts complaining about cheaters.


This is exactly what I am thinking.

Also, when I first visited Mmowned, I was on my guards and did not trust the website(sorry guys!) because it was a hacks site but now that I know it's full of good intentionned hackers, I don't mind Downloading things from mmowned.

----------


## Intu

Seems like a waste of taxpayer money lol jkjk. I dont know what to say to this, seems like unneeded hassle.

----------


## LaAevie

Yeah no kidding Intu.

----------


## T1B

Sounds like a good idea if someone wants to put the effort into it

----------


## KuRIoS

letting this stay, could be a good idea, i like the raid on org idea :P

----------


## Dombo

Might be a good idea, I doubt if we last long though. 

I also agree on the fact that we have to advertise "the good side" of this site, if there is one.

----------


## Aznex

That flight hack idea is so epic lol, imagine how many people would join mmowned just for that.

----------


## Zurkei

Nice idea mate, I would definitely support this.

----------


## Vindicated

Bad idea imo. Remember the MMOwned movie project?

----------


## Mirror

Aznex, if you were completely new and knew NOTHING of WoW, and saw a guy randomly flying, how the hell would you NOT ask "WTF is that superman?".

I think personally if you could get some people who were dedicated enough to do this kind of stuff everyday or every week or something, then it would be indeed, very good.

----------


## insignia96

Imho, this is a a pretty damn good idea! Style the channel after the site and the raids on org, i would join just for that!

----------


## Parog

> letting this stay, could be a good idea, i like the raid on org idea :P



I'll definitely fire up WI and Fly around in the middle of org on a trial account. 

What better idea is there than getting your members by going to get them, actually answering questions, and hacking around? 

Just have 4-5 per server ( as we want to reach as many server as we can ) go to org, and fly around together, showing people what can be done and who excels at finding these kind of things. 

This will be talked about for quite a while even after the trials are banned. If we do this, Hmmm once a week? not to be anoying, just enough to remind people that hackers ARE indeed playing wow, everywhere around them. The the idea that it is in fact out there and is not just a scam. MMOwned is free and it is something that should also be pointed out, as people think all these communities want is money. ( Don't get me wrong, it is something that allows you guys to live ) We have the community to get people to do this and to create a bit of a ruckus through the realms, which will bring people interested in these things to us.

Hey, even if the person that's not interested in fly hacking around comes here to see what this is all about and then ends up sticking around because of pretty model edits, we still get a member, every one of them count.

----------


## PBALLER325

THIS WILL work with naked tuarens  :Smile:

----------


## eti-enne02

> I'll definitely fire up WI and Fly around in the middle of org on a trial account. 
> 
> What better idea is there than getting your members by going to get them, actually answering questions, and hacking around? 
> 
> Just have 4-5 per server ( as we want to reach as many server as we can ) go to org, and fly around together, showing people what can be done and who excels at finding these kind of things. 
> 
> This will be talked about for quite a while even after the trials are banned. If we do this, Hmmm once a week? not to be anoying, just enough to remind people that hackers ARE indeed playing wow, everywhere around them. The the idea that it is in fact out there and is not just a scam. MMOwned is free and it is something that should also be pointed out, as people think all these communities want is money. ( Don't get me wrong, it is something that allows you guys to live ) We have the community to get people to do this and to create a bit of a ruckus through the realms, which will bring people interested in these things to us.
> 
> Hey, even if the person that's not interested in fly hacking around comes here to see what this is all about and then ends up sticking around because of pretty model edits, we still get a member, every one of them count.


also, let's not forget that some of them may be interested in donating  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mitten

I like the idea and it would be a cool thing to follow

----------


## grak

I like the idea, yours also Parog.. Would be such immense reaction to a group of naked gnomes flying around in IF.. And if people asked, we'd just direct them to MMOwned. Not only would it be good, it would also be hilarious XD

----------


## -Scooby-

I like this idea, Heres my 2 cents, make a thread telling every1 with WI
to fly around major capital cities, advertising mmowned, send the clips in then choose the best ones make a video, then post it on youtube get every1 to tube increase comment ETC. then let the people role in we never know we might just find one guy who has like the greatest explit ever but had nowere to share it.
also make a monatgue of the newest best exploits.

----------


## asaku-hunter

that would be pretty cool but yea I think youtube would ban the channel quickly.

----------


## ReidE96

I remember a while back a bunch of elites (this was before legendary existed) got together and flew around for a while, saying "MMOwned.com - World of Warcraft Hacks, Bots and Exploits!" until the trials got banned. They took a video and screenshots then posted the video on YouTube. It got a lot of folk to come take a look. Heck, a while ago I made a stupidly poor fly hack (I just flooded the adts) for some purpose I can't remember, some folk asked how I did it, I just said "MMOwned.com taught me how". Trial account, naturally. This sort of advertising DOES work, though we now need to say M M O w n e d (MMOwned gets censored, like goldselling sites). A YouTube channel, I imagine, would go down very well.

----------


## Wat3rcolour

In my opinion, advertising the website will lead to more people reading the site, but also less people on youtube falling for the scams ^^

----------


## Parog

> In my opinion, advertising the website will lead to more people reading the site, but also less people on youtube falling for the scams ^^




No one cares about the scam section and scamming.

On a possitive note, if we do advertise in game, it has to be organized, not like the time the elites went and did it. It did work, but as the community has grown, having a few curious people come by might work, but we will be representing MMOwned and for most people, giving them a first impression of the community and website. It's important that we actually think this through. 



* --- Having at least 3 people fly at a time, posting different things in trade.*

Shows that we are not there to spam, just some shameless self promoting, that we are not bots but players doing it willingly. This will also give the first impression that we are an organized community ( Which we are )  



*--- Speaking in proper English and being able to create well written sentences that deliver your points without dragging it.* 

No, we don't want Mr Hebert / Cookiemonzors to be part of this project. ( lol ) I have tried advertising for MMOwned in the past and I've had quite a few "MMOwned is full of kids" comments. Well, it might be true, it might not be. But if we have people advertizing with U and R instead of "you" and "are" it will disinterest most people. 




*--- Not mentioning WI ( Sorry Malu! )* 

As awesome as WI is, we are advertizing for MMOwned, what Reid said that elites did back then is indeed a good thing. "MMOwned taught me this and alot of other nifty things" will make most people get curious about the website and come and have a look in the bots and program section ( where they will find WI ). On the other hand, using "WowInfinity is the name of the program" Will only advertise for WoWInfinity, even if you mention MMOwned, they will focus on WoWInfinity and most likely will not visit, or will look for WI and never come back. We are looking for returning visitors, not unique visitors ( Well, it does help, but not half as much as a returning visitor ) 

Chances are, if using the earlier quote, the person will come here, see all the sections and get the feel of the website and what they like VS what they don't like *Cough*scam section*Cough* and might be more interested than just in WI or knowing how we were flying together!

/wall of text

----------


## hsifdum

Aside from everything else that people listed as a good idea, if the videos became a hit, you could possibly become a youtube partner and make extra money for the site which could turn into more contests, prizes, or anything really.

----------


## Remahlól

There is nothing wrong with advertising anything, anywhere, at all. The only matter is that if you try to advertise/sell/get publicity from a certain social lines, you need to support them with high quality material and contend, i.e. something that hasn't been around at this place for quite a while, with exceptions of the higher, private lounges not available for everyone. 

F.ex. I came here for one reason, stayed for another and am now for something completely unconnected with both of them.

Though more advertisement = more curious eyes and more nansy pansy ****tards who can't shut their mouths and not report stuff on Blizzard's WoW forums. You know the drill...

IMO, advertise!

----------


## Commodore Stocker

*When putting out the MMOwned name one has to make sure that the best of the best in the videos. This will cut down the number of 'What is the best..' posts that will come from the new members.*

*Maybe a list should be generated, voted on by people higher up the food chain and waved at us to see if they missed something (Not Possible).*

----------


## Sinkiez

Sounds like a great idea to me. Then it would be alot easier to search the videos etc  :Smile:

----------


## burton992

I think youtube would defo be a great idea, not sure if they would support videos of hacks and exploits though.

----------


## crocos

nice idea :O it will make me more happy :P

----------


## xnikkex

don't like it, it'll draw leechers to this site.

----------


## Desinate

Personally, I don't like this idea.. That would mean a lot more people would know about the scams people post here... Which means more nerfidge and less people to fall for the scams.. Not to mention many more leechers..

----------


## llabteksab73

that would be cool

----------


## Ahskrew

as said before. we would have a swarm of leechers coming

----------


## Viter

leechers dosnt matter, remember you are helping some ppl  :Wink:

----------


## Narudan

Why wouldnt a forum want a bigger community? O_o

----------


## Mirror

The more leechers the bigger chance of money for the owners so obviously it's smart but bad in the end also...

----------


## Nymphx

> I think youtube would defo be a great idea, not sure if they would support videos of hacks and exploits though.


There's countless hacks and exploit videos on youtube. If they decide to delete/suspend MMowneds account, then why wouldn't they do that to the other 1000 users posting their adventures?

I like the idea and it would definitely bring more people to MMowned. 

Just like someone said about googling "WoW hacks and exploits", what if they typed the same thing in youtube and up popped "MMOwned.com - Learn how to fly in WoW".

That'd be epic  :Smile: 

Oh and we have to remember here that MMOwned isn't all about the exploits. We could post up some raid guides, gold guides, levelling guides, anything that'll draw attention to us.

----------


## mansellboi

great plan  :Big Grin:

----------


## mansellboi

great plan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enfeebleness

> Oh and we have to remember here that MMOwned isn't all about the exploits. We could post up some raid guides, gold guides, levelling guides, anything that'll draw attention to us.


No one will.

Or 300 noobs posting videos made with the blue-background-white-text windows movie maker with strategies copy-pasted from other things.

It's one of those things thought that sound awesome in concept, like most MMOwned guilds, but in execution it will end up with a whole lot of "...meh".

----------


## DaemonOnFire

> The more leechers the bigger chance of money for the owners so obviously it's smart but bad in the end also...


No it isn´t bad in the end, it is just a bigger task to handle for the admins.
Nothing for lazy ppl  :Wink:

----------


## Keithh

haha, this went from a Youtube Channel for MMOwned to a organized promotion scheme, I think Parog Is on the right track, it will definiently boost our member count, good ideas guys keep up those good ideas  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zeluous

Iv spotted one main probolem with the idea of using WoWInfinity...They will come, Search for wowinfinity, Find out they have to pay for it and leave.

Also, This would need someone who is very good at making videos, No blue BG with white raising text. I think this thread should become active again and that we should get this project off the ground!

----------


## eti-enne02

> Iv spotted one main probolem with the idea of using WoWInfinity...They will come, Search for wowinfinity, Find out they have to pay for it and leave.
> 
> Also, This would need someone who is very good at making videos, No blue BG with white raising text. I think this thread should become active again and that we should get this project off the ground!


yeha, we would need to make everythign look professional, awesome videos and awesome channel.
But we would need the aprooval of teh admins =\

----------


## Rocker

Maybe, just add a video section to the forum were you could post all the tuts, and other junk you want, and then expand it for random junk =D

----------


## Zrotten111

Currently, I believe youtube is adding a custom page creation feature. If they stop this feature, you may want to make the page look as detailed as possible (Custom backround, Border, GREAT video gear(Online) etc,)

----------


## DKDéáth

Yeah i second that, MMowned should have a youtube channel.

----------


## Enfeebleness

I see this went far in the 3 weeks i last posted in this thread, forgot about that i posted in this thread, and came back to realize i posted in this thread.

----------


## KuRIoS

I already said go ahead  :Smile:

----------


## derhen

I could just immagen the raid on org (:

----------


## Snapple

This is a great idea

----------


## zidane0012

Yeap! I agree to, we can all contribute!

----------


## Parog

Since no one is taking the initiative, I will be leading the raids, coordinated on my vent. It will be about 2 weeks from now. I will take the entire day off to be able to do it over and over again. It would be nice to have people creating trial accounts in the meantime, even for other people who would like to participate and some spare since we know these accounts are going to get banned. 

The goal is simple, get as many people as possible. ( I'll try to make it on a weekend, I'll post more info about it in 2 days from now ).

*Buy WoW Infinity!!!*, *If you don't know how, send me a PM - 25$ for a whole year, it's a REALLY good deal, been using it on my main for almost a year now*

The goal would be to get as many people as possible using WI, speedhacking / flying around orgrimmar and yelling things / talking in trade using sentences we will have defined in a thread I'll make a few days from now. The more people we will get, the more of an impact this will have. We will be advertising for MMOwned, using WI.

It would be nice to have WI exposed ( along with a post explaining the in-game advertising / quick introduction to MMOwned ) at the front page. 

We're not going to do this on 1 or 2 realms, we're going to do this on EVERY US REALM and EVERY EU realms - We're going to stay about 5 minutes on every realms. I will also explain how to change your realmlist from EU to US. 

I'm talking from experience here when I say the in-game advertisement will NOT have the same impact as gold spammers. The more people we get doing this, the more of an impact it will have. I would like the chat server to implode once we get on that realm, not from spamming really fast, but from having so many people participating. If we get people actually working together, travelling together, talking together, it will create a HUGE commotion on both the servers and there will be ALOT of people talking about it. Not only on forums, but most likely on other website too. The real advertisement will be people talking about it, people going "Whoa, that was WICKED, about 80 people showed up in org and were all flying together and I was in awe, they said something about MMOWNED.COM". This will be our real advertisment, mouth to mouth. 

Well people, see you in a couple days. We'll discuss more about this later on, I will try to arrange some things with the admins to get as many members participating ( Mass PM? ) 

I will make a thank you post for everyone that does participate once it is done, it might even be included later on in the post that explains why we are doing this.

----------


## insignia96

Another little bit i thought of is that for mass raids on org, if the botters made a few Glider profiles for this, we could have a few peple with multiple cases clicking macros and gliding through on like 3 different boxes!

Just an idea  :Big Grin: !

----------


## The-Eradicator

> Another little bit i thought of is that for mass raids on org, if the botters made a few Glider profiles for this, we could have a few peple with multiple cases clicking macros and gliding through on like 3 different boxes!
> 
> Just an idea !


Nevermind the fact that Glider is dead.

----------


## Parog

> Nevermind the fact that Glider is dead.




Also the fact that people will be running around and not flying / speedhacking. The impact, the things people haven't seen before is what we're looking for.

Feel free to make some terrain edits too so people can use those if they don't want to pay for WI.

----------


## The-Eradicator

> Feel free to make some terrain edits too so people can use those if they don't want to pay for WI.


I'll go dig out my CDs, I needed to install 1.12 anyway. Sign me up.

----------


## nikeplektrum

Lol no? Donate or contribute

----------


## bobaboey

great idea! keep it up

----------


## tyminatorx2

On the down side, the phrase mmowned.com is banned from use in-game. It filters it  :Frown:

----------


## Harisukusan

Good idea, uhm MMOwned is taken so itl have to be MMOwnedDotCom or somthing like that... +1 Rep!

----------


## HolyBeast

I have given my support to this idea. Please view my thread: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/sugges...ml#post1578676

----------


## Bunster

I think its a good idea for extra notice to MMOwned

----------


## xUrbanx

Youtube get's everything fixed even quicker. At least people have o dig to find new stuff here all blizz has to do is subscribe and bam...

----------

